# Meet Kiwi - He will melt your heart.



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Kiwi is just a cute little pumpkin. My partner and I rescued him and old man Bear from a hoarding situation. When we first put him into the DCN, he did not understand the concept of a lab block and would sit next to the others, waiting for them to eat so that he could lick the lab block crumbs off the liners. He was such a timid little creature and we worried that he would not adjust. Kiwi is thoroughly enjoying his lavish new life though and a month later you would not have guessed he shared a 10 gallon tank with 20 others. Here are some pictures of my sweet boy.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

What a handsome little man!


----------



## Charmify (Jul 6, 2014)

aww he's adorable!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is a fun little video of him cruising in his cube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MiGGmPOG5Q


----------



## surroundedmoon (Aug 13, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> Here is a fun little video of him cruising in his cube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MiGGmPOG5Q


omg this is amazing. life complete


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh, he is SO precious. That first picture is adorable!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. Kiwi appreciates all the comments about how handsome he is.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

so cute for sure!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Kiwi got to experience the outdoor sunshine for the first time today!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, he really enjoyed it. Of course, it was way too hot so we only had him out in the sunshine for a couple of minutes.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

He is very photogenic! Great pics.What a cutie


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Isn't it so cute how the minute you go outside their little noses go mad taking in all the smells? They are so curious, also when they meet any new visitor, they have to sniff and investigate fully this new person in their midst. People really need to be way more educated on these little fur balls of love


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes! Kiwi is my bravest, friendliest and calmest boy. He is the very first ratty to greet everybody and sniff them. As soon as we brought him outside for the first time, he was hanging upside down on our bench trying to get down and smell everything. It is incredible how different their personalities are! Elijah is our intelligent and intuitive boy. He excels at clicker training and you can see how hard he is trying to understand what you want from him. Klaus is our adventurous rascal. He does not stay still for a second. He will make an attempt to get into and on top of everything that could possibly be dangerous. I have seen him pick up things off our floor that we did not even know were there! We are constantly on the lookout for his trouble making schemes since he seems to fashion mischief out of thin air. Klaus is also known as the ratty mediator. Whenever a couple of the other boys are fighting too rough, he will calmly walk up to them and lay his little paw on them or get in between them. It is so gosh darn cute. Our last boy Finn is the ferocious boss. He rules the others and makes sure they are not getting out of line, he has a tendency of making Elijah squeak. With us, he is timid and nervous - mostly because we have been having to medicate him from the very start (virus, severe URI, abscess, lice - all in 2 months). All our boys have very distinct personalities.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

They're too precious! Our little mischief, who I very aptly named Mischief before knowing of course, is so jealous that whenever our other boys get affection he goes and poops on our bed! He's very deliberate!! Only time he does it and he's the only one to ever poo outside his cage. Here's a pic of him after having a small operation due to his shenanigans. He's a Sable hooded Siamese.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

What a precious boy.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks, he's naughty though. He hated that collar the vet made, so I took it off the next day. The little bugger went under my bed and bit his stitches out! He was fine though and that was long ago. Apparently the Hooded Sable Siamese are quite rare and only found in SA. That was the only info I could find. If anyone else knows about them I'd be interested to hear. When I first rescued him before being sold to a pet store he just looked like a normal hoodie but as he grew he changed. He's really beautiful.


----------

